# Just sold my first photo!!!!!!



## Danmunro_nz (May 8, 2013)

I submitted this photo of a recent Aurora to a local news paper. Just had a guy contact me asking to buy it so he can print and hang in his living room. Deal done and I am very pleased. Its a great feeling knowing other people appreciate one of my photos.


----------



## Ilovemycam (May 8, 2013)

Great work. I have yet to sell a photo. I have to donate all of mine. 

Good luck with sales #2!


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 8, 2013)

Congrats! It's a beautiful shot!


----------



## sm4him (May 8, 2013)

It IS a beautiful shot, and congratulations! It does really give a bit of an "ego boost" doesn't it? For those of us who aren't pros and aren't looking to be, just randomly selling a photo to someone can be really motivating.  I've sold a few things here and there, but it's the ones where the buyer is a complete stranger than tend to really make me feel the best.


----------



## squirrels (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mishele (May 8, 2013)

Congrats!!! The first of many!!

squirrels...you cute. =)


----------



## MSnowy (May 8, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Danmunro_nz (May 8, 2013)

Thank you guys. Photography is purely a hobby for me. I am a Police Officer and mainly use photography as a way to relax and rewind. It sure is nice to get some gratification. Funny thing is its not even the best shot of the night. I kept that for myself


----------



## runnah (May 8, 2013)

Danmunro_nz said:


> Thank you guys. Photography is purely a hobby for me. I am a Police Officer and mainly use photography as a way to relax and rewind. It sure is nice to get some gratification. Funny thing is its not even the best shot of the night. I kept that for myself



Do your fellow officers grow concerned when you tell them you shoot things to relax?


----------



## Trever1t (May 8, 2013)

It's a wonderful image, I sure hope you got a fair price.


----------



## Danmunro_nz (May 8, 2013)

runnah said:


> Danmunro_nz said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys. Photography is purely a hobby for me. I am a Police Officer and mainly use photography as a way to relax and rewind. It sure is nice to get some gratification. Funny thing is its not even the best shot of the night. I kept that for myself
> ...



Haha well thats the other hobby, normally small fluffy animals. However shot with a rifle not the canon.


----------



## ronlane (May 8, 2013)

Congrats, it's a really cool photo.


----------



## Steve5D (May 8, 2013)

Wow, that's _very _nice.

Congrats on the sale!


----------



## Brice101 (May 9, 2013)

Congrats dude..................
You have done a great job here by making such a wonderful piece of graphics. These kind of designing is also an art which is not possible to do everyone. I would like to ask about the tool in which you make this, if you feel comfort to tell than you can.

graphic designing melbourne


----------



## pisto1981 (May 9, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Danmunro_nz (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Brice. I used a Canon EOS 1000D with 18-55 kit lens. I have other lenses but they are not as wide (darn crop sensors). My only regret was I forgot my remote and therefor had a maximum shutter of 30 seconds so I had to crank the ISO up to 1600 and its a bit noisy (noise reduction in post made it look terrible). Would have looked much better at say ISO 200-400.


----------



## Compaq (May 9, 2013)

.....................
..........
:salute::goodvibe::bounce::bounce::goodvibe::hail::flower::cheer::cheer::smileys:


----------



## Benco (May 9, 2013)

Well done you! it's a cool photo.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 9, 2013)

Excellent, well done Kiwi.


----------



## Nahin (May 12, 2013)

Congrats *Danmunro_nz* hope it was a great exciting moment and experience !!! Stunning image make it with your creativity. Just amazed me !!!


----------



## Nahin (May 12, 2013)

Compaq said:


> .....................
> ..........
> :salute::goodvibe::bounce::bounce::goodvibe::hail::flower::cheer::cheer::smileys:



Hey wonderful presentation, such a awesome gift for *Danmunro_nz* .


----------

